# What's the most attractive kind of Anthro?



## Faustus (Oct 24, 2013)

Like the title says, what do you consider to be the most physically attractive type of Anthro critter? This doesn't have to be your own fursona's species, though it can be if you like. I'm doing this as a spot of 'market research' if you like because I want to expand on my gallery and I'm curious about what people would most like to see.

(n.b. I'm hoping to post more threads like this if there's a good response, but I'll be spacing them out as much as possible to avoid spamming the forums)

-F


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 24, 2013)

I've always thought of Squirrels as somewhat underused, but that's just from what I've seen.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 24, 2013)

One that is well designed. Species is really secondary.


----------



## Faustus (Oct 24, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> One that is well designed. Species is really secondary.


Good point, but since I hope that any critter I create will be equally well-designed as any other critter, regardless of species, that's not a factor I need to worry about. Thanks though.

-F


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 24, 2013)

HNNNG


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 24, 2013)

I've not really thought about it before. As with everything else, my taste is highly eclectic, so I find myself drawn to anthros from here, there and everywhere. Something else must draw me to them aside from species.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 24, 2013)

Faustus said:


> Good point, but since I hope that any critter I create will be equally well-designed as any other critter, regardless of species, that's not a factor I need to worry about. Thanks though.
> 
> -F



Well here's the thing. You're thinking rather singular/linear. Last I recall you can also mix different types of animals (chimera/alien/make up your own) and create a lot of variations.

Why bother running on the cliche'd question of "should I draw more of x species" especially worrying about its attractiveness?


----------



## Kosdu (Oct 24, 2013)

I really like realistic interpretations of species, like what Dark Natasha draws. Or maybe it's the style.

Should I feel bad that I thought about... Ummm... You know?


(I don't mind animals like deer, goats, donkeys, etc., but horses I do not like in art or real life. Similar to bovines, except for bison.)


----------



## Riho (Oct 24, 2013)

Everyone is attractive in their own way blah blah blah.
The only fursona I don't really like are pig personas. I find pigs to be slightly frightening, and unless someone's fursona is like Boss-Hog's (mean), I'm wary around 'em.

I also am not too fond of horses.


----------



## Faustus (Oct 24, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Why bother running on the cliche'd question of "should I draw more of x species" especially worrying about its attractiveness?


That's why this needs to be a multi-poll experiment  First things first, nail down the generalities. Later investigations can expand into wider territory and net more valuable data as a result. If I just say to everyone 'OK, what's your favourite furry?' I'll get a mass of data, much of which will be very difficult to split out into its component pieces.

-F


----------



## Nikolinni (Oct 24, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I've always thought of Squirrels as somewhat underused, but that's just from what I've seen.



Dude, squirrels can be freakin adorable -w-


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 24, 2013)

I vote for sergals.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 24, 2013)

The mammals. They are what you would immediately describe as 'furry' in every day terms, and thus why our fandom's name is derived from them. 

They're often both adorable and elegant creatures.


----------



## Zenia (Oct 24, 2013)

I don't think anthros are sexually attractive.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 24, 2013)

The human being is the sexiest animal.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 24, 2013)

Why are you separating hooved mammals from other mammals?

Anyway, it all depends on the artist.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 24, 2013)

Well...as long as mine has exaggerated curves and no digitigrade legs, I'm cool.
I just vote for mammals since that's what's in my favorites mostly.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 24, 2013)

_*SERGALS.*_


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 24, 2013)

Mentova said:


> _*SERGALS.*_



Ugh.

God.

Sergals are like the physical manifestation of the voice of the lead singer of Evanescence.

They're just so bland holy shit.

I can honestly say I have never seen a drawing of a sergal and thought "oh hey, this looks pretty cool".

Not once.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 24, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Ugh.
> 
> God.
> 
> ...



I always thought they were pretty cool. No idea why you are comparing them to an annoying goth band.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 24, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I always thought they were pretty cool. No idea why you are comparing them to an annoying goth band.



Not the band. I specifically meant the lead singer's voice.

Like... just... cardboard.

Cardboard.

It's like cardboard.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 24, 2013)

I wouldn't stick my dick in cardboard nor would I do so with a sergal.

So yeah. Sergals are cardboard.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 24, 2013)

I think it's the sheer amount of floof which makes me like sergals.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 24, 2013)

I like Coffeecup's Sergal...and there's this one dude that makes these fit ass, voluptuous Sergal babes that make me feel so fine like a donut and a glass of milk. @w@


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 24, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I like Coffeecup's Sergal...and there's this one dude that makes these fit ass, voluptuous Sergal babes that make me feel so fine like a donut and a glass of milk. @w@



sharing is caring

Even cardboard has its use


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 24, 2013)

I don't share...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 24, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I don't share...



That's pretty lame for the artists


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 24, 2013)

Cats because I like the thought of my dick being mutilated by a tongue with the texture of sandpaper.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 24, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I don't share...



>Gives praise to an artist.

>Refuses to share.

You just went full protectionist.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 24, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I don't share...



Don't flaunt it if you're not going to deliver.

Edit: Oh my god did that sound rapey.



PastryOfApathy said:


> Cats because I like the thought of my dick being mutilated by a tongue with the texture of sandpaper.



LEL

MAXIMUM LEL


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 24, 2013)

Depends on the way the anthro is drawn really. There are some species I never thought would be attractive, but was proven wrong about.

I guess mammals and reptiles are the two I typically find the most attractive.

I will say that crocodiles and alligators can be fucking awesome if done right. Too bad people usually draw them with grossly overblown musculature.


----------



## Gator (Oct 24, 2013)

Mostly comes down to overall design, but mammals (hooved and otherwise) are generally downright gorgeous by nature.  Particularly large dogs and deer, idfky
But reptiles also have a lot of charm, especially alligator types.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 24, 2013)

I've always been attracted to not furry anthros more than furred ones. Insects, dragons, humanoids, etc.


----------



## Jags (Oct 24, 2013)

Definitely mammals. I feel like I'm just going with the crowd here, but eh - The mind likes what the mind likes.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 24, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> LEL
> 
> MAXIMUM LEL



I mean seriously, look at this sexy shit!


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 24, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I mean seriously, look at this sexy shit!



Wouldn't that hurt? Or at least feel strange.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 24, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Wouldn't that hurt? Or at least feel strange.



It's like making deep love to a belt sander. Pure and utter bliss.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 24, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I mean seriously, look at this sexy shit!



I actually have yet to see an artist draw an anthropomorphic cat with an actual cat tongue.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 24, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> I actually have yet to see an artist draw an anthropomorphic cat with an actual cat tongue.



Because barbed tongues aren't sexy and that's all anyone gives a shit about.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 24, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Don't flaunt it if you're not going to deliver.
> 
> Edit: Oh my god did that sound rapey.



Don't touch me there.
And by fit, I didn't mean simply toned. I meant Dragon's Crown Amazon style. _Now_ do you want me to share? lmao


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 24, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Because barbed tongues aren't sexy and that's all anyone gives a shit about.



There's more to anthropomorphism than the porn, mate.


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 24, 2013)

Big cats. Purrrrrrr


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 24, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Don't touch me there.
> And by fit, I didn't mean simply toned. I meant Dragon's Crown Amazon style. _Now_ do you want me to share? lmao



Niqqa if someone asks to see an artist because you praised them, you just share them.

Nobody actually gives that much of a damn if it's unusual tastes. There are a couple regulars here who are into extreme stuff, make no secret about it, and nobody ever says anything.

Even if they do go "ew" it doesn't change... anything, really.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 24, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> There's more to anthropomorphism than the porn, mate.



I feel like it's your job to misinterpret every single one of my posts. It was a joke.

If you really want my thoughts on why people don't draw barbed tongues, I think it is because it's not really a necessary detail. No one really cares whether or not a cat anthro has some bumps on its tongue.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 24, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Niqqa if someone asks to see an artist because you praised them, you just share them.
> 
> Nobody actually gives that much of a damn if it's unusual tastes. There are a couple regulars here who are into extreme stuff, make no secret about it, and nobody ever says anything.
> 
> Even if they do go "ew" it doesn't change... anything, really.



I've seen a couple occasions in the past two years that are the opposite, but if you say so.
If you guys got a DeviantArt with Mature enabled...
http://omnoproxyl337.deviantart.com/


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 24, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> I feel like it's your job to misinterpret every single one of my posts. It was a joke.



... but I was joking too.

I'm confused.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 24, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> ... but I was joking too.



I don't get it. What's the joke?


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 24, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> I don't get it. What's the joke?



The joke was turning your generalization around onto you because by saying everyone you're including yourself.

"Well it wasn't a very funny joke"


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 24, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> The joke was turning your generalization around onto you because by saying everyone you're including yourself.



That sailed so far over my head it went to fucking China.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 24, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Don't touch me there.
> And by fit, I didn't mean simply toned. I meant Dragon's Crown Amazon style. _Now_ do you want me to share? lmao



Why am I not surprised you brought that stupid ass game up as a result of what you find attractive :V


----------



## Kosdu (Oct 24, 2013)

Why do peopls like horses so much?

I simply do not like those creatures in my porn.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 24, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I've seen a couple occasions in the past two years that are the opposite, but if you say so.
> If you guys got a DeviantArt with Mature enabled...
> http://omnoproxyl337.deviantart.com/



Awh, I have no DA account.

Still those are some pretty decent sketches that guy's got in his gallery, thanks for showin'!


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 24, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> Why do peopls like horses so much?
> 
> I simply do not like those creatures in my porn.



*insert horsecock joke here*


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 24, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> Why do peopls like horses so much?
> 
> I simply do not like those creatures in my porn.



Looks like someone has yet to stumble upon the one thing the brony fandom's good for...

I mean the porn.


----------



## Gnarl (Oct 24, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Looks like someone has yet to stumble upon the one thing the brony fandom's good for...
> 
> 
> I mean the porn.



And what would that be?  In answer to the original... females.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 24, 2013)

Gnarl said:


> And what would that be?  In answer to the original... females.



The porn.
Some of it.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 24, 2013)

Obviously wolfaboos are the best :v


But seriously, snakes.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 24, 2013)

Aleu said:


> But seriously, snakes.



NÄgas or full-on humanoid snakes, legs and all?


----------



## Aleu (Oct 24, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> NÄgas or full-on humanoid snakes, legs and all?



Naga pls

snakes with legs is like...man might as well make a lizard or a skink


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 24, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Naga pls
> 
> snakes with legs is like...man might as well make a lizard or a skink



EDIT: I guess never mind?


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 24, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> If I may, I would like to say that I really like the way Royalty designs anthro snakes.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/royalty/



I should like put up a sign on my bookmarks bar that says "DO NOT FEED".

This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 24, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> I should like put up a sign on my bookmarks bar that says "DO NOT FEED".
> 
> This is getting ridiculous.



Jesus, what the fuck did I do wrong now?


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 24, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Jesus, what the fuck did I do wrong now?



Ah shit, I had a feeling that was gonna be too subtle.

So I have this 12 metric fuckton collection of artists that I have bookmarked in my browser.







And I like never clean it out, and just keep adding more artists to the backlog.

And the joke was that it's like those "do not feed" signs at zoos.

Where you shouldn't feed the animals.

And it's sort of like that.

But my bookmark folder is the animals.

And artists I want to check out later are the food.

And it keeps getting fed.

Ha.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 24, 2013)

I dont like it. Too much like a dinosaur or something.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 24, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Ah shit, I had a feeling that was gonna be too subtle.



You think? I thought I broke some rule I didn't know about or something. Quit being so vague, goddammit! >:|



Aleu said:


> I dont like it. Too much like a dinosaur or something.



...Dinosaurs are cool :<


----------



## Aleu (Oct 24, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> ...Dinosaurs are cool :<



So? I expressed my attraction to snakes, not dinosaurs.
Adding legs to snakes kinda defeats the purpose. Snake anthros already are pushing it with arms.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 24, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Adding legs to snakes kinda defeats the purpose. Snake anthros already are pushing it with arms.



But... then they would just be snakes.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 24, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> But... then they would just be snakes.



Human characteristics don't have to be physical.
That's why MLP is still considered anthro, because they have a human mentality.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 24, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Snake anthros already are pushing it with arms.



What, the _human brains_ weren't enough?


----------



## Aleu (Oct 24, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> What, the _human brains_ weren't enough?



what are you talking about?


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 24, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Human characteristics don't have to be physical.
> That's why MLP is still considered anthro, because they have a human mentality.



Oh oh oh. I figured this thread meant "anthro" as in non-feral.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 24, 2013)

Aleu said:


> what are you talking about?



The human brains.

That anthropomorphic snakes have.

Weren't quite enough.

To be considered.

"Pushing it".

In the first place?


----------



## Aleu (Oct 24, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> The human brains.
> 
> That anthropomorphic snakes have.
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure you're missing the entire god damned point

Snakes with arms and legs are basically lizards/dinosaurs.

I don't find lizards/dinosaurs at all attractive.

How are you fucking the line of thinking up?


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 24, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I'm pretty sure you're missing the entire god damned point
> 
> Snakes with arms and legs are basically lizards/dinosaurs.
> 
> ...



Oh.

My god.

My humor is getting way too fucking dry.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 24, 2013)

Bats of course!


----------



## Aleu (Oct 24, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Oh.
> 
> My god.
> 
> My humor is getting way too fucking dry.



You're not Saliva anymore.
That's why it's dry.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 24, 2013)

Aleu said:


> You're not Saliva anymore.
> That's why it's dry.



I _like_ you.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 24, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> I _like_ you.



It's because I enjoy a good spat now and then, right?

oh god someone help I can't stop


----------



## Pinky (Oct 24, 2013)

I love all my furries equally.


----------



## Kosdu (Oct 24, 2013)

Lizard men are sexy with their smooth skin, like snakes and nagas.

Love le furry ones too?


----------



## Leon (Oct 24, 2013)

Aleu. 


cause she'll beat me if I don't say it


----------



## Percy (Oct 24, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Bats of course!


Cats of course!

But seriously I like a lot of things


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Oct 24, 2013)

Horses. I don't know why but it always turns me on.


----------



## LadyToorima (Oct 24, 2013)

I think it depends. ><

In my random browsing I've seen sexy representatives for all the species named, and I have also seen my fair share of...less then attractive candidates. I _typically_ go for felines, larger canines, dragons, or horses. Pretty much anything bigger than me. ><


----------



## Shoiyo (Oct 24, 2013)

I'd probably say, and from an extremely biased opinion, skunks and raccoons.


----------



## Wither (Oct 25, 2013)

Honestly I find bread to be exceptionally arousing. And really there's so many different types, shapes, colors, consistencies, taste, and etc. breads that anyone can find their perfect bed bread buddy. 

Sadly though, we pan-sexuals (not to be confused with the blind-as-a-bat sexuality called 'Pansexuality'. You're Bi, cry moar. [ilu Batsy and any other Pans, I'm just being ironic and self-loathing]) are generally viewed as "immoral" or "fucked up" because we love bread. I love my loafy-poo and she loves me, but she's getting old and stale and the thing I want to do most while we're each still alive is marry her. I wish to immortalize our love in holy matrimony, but, sadly, people deny us our love. We're not allowed to marry. We aren't even supposed to love one another. How can people be so cruel? 

Not only can I not marry based on my sexuality but it's somehow "illegal" to engage in sexuals acts with my mate. They claim it's "un-consentual" because she's "non-sapient". She clearly consents, it's obvious when they don't want to have sex and when they actively try to fuck /you/ it's still "non-consentual". How? That doesn't make sense. 

Legalize bread marriage! Breadstiality is not a crime! 

BREAD IS CAPABLE OF LOVE TOO, DONT DENY THEM THEIR RIGHT TO BE HAPPY! YOU'RE THE MONSTERS HERE, NOT BREADTIALISTS! DOWN WITH THE DISCRIMINATION! 

so in conclusion I vote bread. 

... What's that? 
... 
... What do you mean this thread is about anthros? 
... 
...  Oh really? 
.... Oh, my mistake, won't happen again sir. 

.. Well it has come to my attention that bread is not considered an Anthro. Despite my hatred for the discrimination that flows from this pretentious thread I will answer within the boundaries of the question. 

Sharks. 
Oh. My fuck. Shark anthros are the hottest thing ever. I couldn't tell you why specifically but boy do they rock my socks. They're indisputably the sexiest anthropomorphic animal of all. But, uh, don't tell my mate that I said that, crumbs will fly and I'd probably die.


----------



## Percy (Oct 25, 2013)

Wither said:


> Sharks.
> Oh. My fuck. Shark anthros are the hottest thing ever. I couldn't tell you why specifically but boy do they rock my socks. They're indisputably the sexiest anthropomorphic animal of all. But, uh, don't tell my mate that I said that, crumbs will fly and I'd probably die.


Sharkbutt?


----------



## Wither (Oct 25, 2013)

Percy said:


> Sharkbutt?


Yeah, 
TL;DR: bread Sharks.


----------



## Leon (Oct 25, 2013)

Wither said:


> ... What's that?
> ...
> ... What do you mean this thread is about anthros?
> ...
> ...


 Just anthropomorphize bread, make it sentient and human. ;V


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 25, 2013)

Wither said:


> Honestly I find bread to be exceptionally arousing. And really there's so many different types, shapes, colors, consistencies, taste, and etc. breads that anyone can find their perfect bed bread buddy.
> 
> Sadly though, we pan-sexuals (not to be confused with the blind-as-a-bat sexuality called 'Pansexuality'. You're Bi, cry moar. [ilu Batsy and any other Pans, I'm just being ironic and self-loathing]) are generally viewed as "immoral" or "fucked up" because we love bread. I love my loafy-poo and she loves me, but she's getting old and stale and the thing I want to do most while we're each still alive is marry her. I wish to immortalize our love in holy matrimony, but, sadly, people deny us our love. We're not allowed to marry. We aren't even supposed to love one another. How can people be so cruel?
> 
> ...



I want whatever drugs you have taken


----------



## Aetius (Oct 25, 2013)

Anything with tits.


----------



## Leon (Oct 25, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I want whatever drugs you have taken



Ay nigga, I got that hard bread you lookin for, smoke it, snort it shoot it whatever you want man, I got that good bread.


----------



## Wither (Oct 25, 2013)

Leon said:


> Just anthropomorphize bread, make it sentient and human. ;V



My bread mate is _REAL_. How dare you compare our love to imaginary beings.


----------



## Wither (Oct 25, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I want whatever drugs you have taken



I ate a turkey sandwich a minute ago.


----------



## Leon (Oct 25, 2013)

You son of a bitch, you double posted, and sig my shit, it was funny about drug bread :VVV


----------



## Wither (Oct 25, 2013)

Leon said:


> You son of a bitch, you double posted, and sig my shit, it was funny about drug bread :VVV



Son of a bitch? I thought you were my mother... you're no bitch! You're so sweet and kind. 

Speaking of sweets; Wolfaboos are extremely sexy


----------



## Leon (Oct 25, 2013)

Yes yes they are, Aleu does taste pretty great :V


----------



## Wither (Oct 25, 2013)

Leon said:


> Yes yes they are, Aleu does taste pretty great :V


The taste... It's addictive to say the least.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 25, 2013)

Scalies and sharks I guess. Some birds too if they do it just right.

It all depends very much on the artist and how tasteful the picture is.


----------



## Leon (Oct 25, 2013)

Sarcastic, I've seen your mug in the forum games mug thread, but you fit your avatar so well, it makes me like it that much more


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 25, 2013)

All Cup is missing is a fine briar pipe.


----------



## Verok (Oct 25, 2013)

Female Kangaroos and deers. There are just so damn hot!


----------



## Faustus (Oct 25, 2013)

Y'know what's interesting, psychologically speaking? The number of people who've interpret 'physically attractive' as meaning 'sexy' rather than 'pretty' or 'cute'. Mind you, I guess when one comment is made, it has a significant effect upon those that follow it. Honestly though, I'm interested in all three interpretations at the moment so it's all valid.

-F


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 25, 2013)

Faustus said:


> Y'know what's interesting, psychologically speaking? The number of people who've interpret 'physically attractive' as meaning 'sexy' rather than 'pretty' or 'cute'. Mind you, I guess when one comment is made, it has a significant effect upon those that follow it. Honestly though, I'm interested in all three interpretations at the moment so it's all valid.
> 
> -F



That's a good point. I took the question to mean sexy instead of cute.

I find a fluffy anthro cat to be cute and pretty, but rarely sexy. Conversely, I don't think an insect would ever be called cute/pretty.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 25, 2013)

Need more sexy robo anthro chicks. :I


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 25, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Need more sexy robo anthro chicks. :I



Generally need more sexy robot anthros of both genders.

And more sexy robot humanoids.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 25, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Generally need more sexy robot anthros of both genders.
> 
> And more sexy robot humanoids.



More sexy robots.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 25, 2013)

Faustus said:


> Y'know what's interesting, psychologically speaking? The number of people who've interpret 'physically attractive' as meaning 'sexy' rather than 'pretty' or 'cute'. Mind you, I guess when one comment is made, it has a significant effect upon those that follow it. Honestly though, I'm interested in all three interpretations at the moment so it's all valid.
> 
> -F


Attractive isn't usually used to describe "cute" or "pretty" things.


----------



## Smuttymutt (Oct 25, 2013)

Mutts.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 25, 2013)

I always figured attractive was just used to be a general term of aesthetically pleasing which is why we'll use another adjective in front of it, typically.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 25, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I always figured attractive was just used to be a general term of aesthetically pleasing which is why we'll use another adjective in front of it, typically.



So what you're saying is that you find sports cars, puppies and 6-year-old girls attractive?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 25, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> So what you're saying is that you find sports cars, puppies and 6-year-old girls attractive?



If we wanna get literal with semantics, yes. A Google search of the word will explain why. 
But if you think, today, I'm gonna go out and describe puppies and young girls as attractive (cars get away with it, I mean if someone's never heard a vehicle being called sexy, they're sheltered as fuck) you'd be wrong. 

Evolution of lingo is something else!


----------



## Faustus (Oct 25, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> So what you're saying is that you find sports cars, puppies and 6-year-old girls attractive?


Sports cars, yes. But I'd rather the thread didn't get bogged down with semantics; the simple point is that I chose 'Attractive' simply because it was the least sexually-charged word I could think of that covered all eventualities. Maybe 'Appealing' would have been better in hindsight, but there you go. Can't think of everything!

-F


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 25, 2013)

Wolves, and sometimes felines, i like fluff :3
TBH the vaaaaaaaast majority of other anthro mammals look kinda goofy to me, especially the more obscure mammals.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Oct 25, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> That's a good point. I took the question to mean sexy instead of cute.
> 
> I find a fluffy anthro cat to be cute and pretty, but rarely sexy. Conversely,* I don't think an insect would ever be called cute/pretty.*



http://th04.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/i/2012/332/7/d/argyle_by_star_carol-d5mg25n.jpg
http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2012/334/7/0/ask_horatio_doodle_dump_by_star_carol-d5mmb78.jpg
http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2013/006/e/4/e46a4816c100f827cb3a0f3d3af6e66d-d5qnm7a.gif
He may be a spider (not an insect), but I find him adorable.
...And if a spider can be cute, I'm sure there are cute/pretty insects out there as well.
(Unless you mean in your own opinion, then I dunno how you feel about them. ^^; )

...As for me, I don't find anthros sexually attractive. As for prettiness/cuteness, anthro deer can be both, IMO (depends on the artist's style).


----------



## Wrobel (Oct 25, 2013)

Mustelids, civets, mongoose and other weaselly looking things.
Canids.
Bats.
Hyenas got a lot goin' on too~


----------



## Saga (Oct 25, 2013)

KANGAROOS


----------



## Monocled Unicorn (Oct 25, 2013)

With the exception of insects/arthropods, I find pretty much all anthros cool/neat in their own way.

In terms of being _appealing to the eye_, I myself prefer equines, bovines, vulpines, dragons, and cervids. Everything else is kind of hit or miss.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 25, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> http://th04.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/i/2012/332/7/d/argyle_by_star_carol-d5mg25n.jpg
> http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2012/334/7/0/ask_horatio_doodle_dump_by_star_carol-d5mmb78.jpg
> http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2013/006/e/4/e46a4816c100f827cb3a0f3d3af6e66d-d5qnm7a.gif
> He may be a spider (not an insect), but I find him adorable.
> ...



RobotJoe does some pretty SEXY wasp chicks.


----------



## Saga (Oct 26, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> RobotJoe does some pretty SEXY wasp chicks.


ugh
wasps
such evil vindictive creatures of white hot rage and hatred for all that breathes
wasps can fuck themselves
with a machete

no offense to any wasp fursonas. I just fucking hate wasps.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 26, 2013)

Saga said:


> ugh
> wasps
> *such evil vindictive creatures of white hot rage and hatred for all that breathes*.



that's a weird way to spell "women" :v


----------



## Saga (Oct 26, 2013)

Aleu said:


> that's a weird way to spell "women" :v


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWpUcvq55m4


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 26, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> RobotJoe does some pretty SEXY wasp chicks.


I soooo read that wrong :/


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 26, 2013)

Entirely subjective to the person. 

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Hewge (Oct 26, 2013)

_Otters are *far* superior to the rest._


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 26, 2013)

Hewge said:


> _Otters are *far* superior to the rest._


You wish ya dirty sea monkey!!


----------



## benignBiotic (Oct 26, 2013)

I have a soft spot for minotaurs/ bulls. And also dragons. 

But like everyone already said I can dig anything if it's drawn well.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 26, 2013)

@Saga (because FAF is now even MORE retarded on phone and no longer let's you quote/multiquote)

I hate wasps too! Bees are much more loving and less deceptive. \:3/
But I love wide hips so wasp hips get love from me even if they hate me.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 26, 2013)

Why are dolphins in the FISH category? They should be in the mammal category.

Also mammalian critters, including Sergals. Tho some people have blown the way they act way out of proportion.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 26, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I've always thought of Squirrels as somewhat underused, but that's just from what I've seen.



:Bc

use me anytime bby


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Oct 26, 2013)

I never really liked squirrels. Especially if they are the cartoonish ones with the big cheeks.


----------



## Hewge (Oct 26, 2013)

d.batty said:


> You wish ya dirty sea monkey!!



_*Such insolence! Such arrogance!*_

*You must be punished! !*


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 26, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I never really liked squirrels. Especially if they are the cartoonish ones with the big cheeks.



What about Wattsquirrel? :<


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 26, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I hate wasps too! Bees are much more loving and less deceptive. \:3/.



How can anyone hate any kind of insect??


----------



## Aleu (Oct 26, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> How can anyone hate any kind of insect??



I take it you were never acquainted with wasps.


----------



## Leon (Oct 26, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I take it you were never acquainted with wasps.



Or maggots, cockroaches, and other disgusting bugs :I


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 26, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> How can anyone hate any kind of insect??



I hate asshole bugs. The ones that sting you for no reason and eat up everything in the house when they don't pay no bills 'round here. 
I only like the ones that are kind, help our environment, or kill mosquitoes. Most bees I've come across are at least sweethearts. o3o


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 26, 2013)

My bad. I meant anthro insects >.<


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh. Well anthro insects can be adorable (and hot) as fuck.


----------



## Monocled Unicorn (Oct 26, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> How can anyone hate any kind of insect??





AlexxxLupo said:


> My bad. I meant anthro insects >.<



I find them unappealing mainly because I don't find actual insects appealing, either. 

There's other species I'm not a huge fan of, like rabbits/hares or felines. If done well they are can still be interesting, but in general they have no appeal for me.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 26, 2013)

Man am I a huge fan of compound eyes. I have no idea why.

I've never been a fan of rabbits either. Probably something to do with the teeth :/


----------



## Monocled Unicorn (Oct 26, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I've never been a fan of rabbits either. Probably something to do with the teeth :/



Oh god, the teeth. I already see enough bad sets of those living where I do.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 26, 2013)

Monocled Unicorn said:


> I find them unappealing mainly because I don't find actual insects appealing, either.
> 
> There's other species I'm not a huge fan of, like rabbits/hares or felines. If done well they are can still be interesting, but in general they have no appeal for me.



^racist


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 26, 2013)

Glaice said:


> Why are dolphins in the FISH category? They should be in the mammal category.
> 
> Also mammalian critters, including Sergals. Tho some people have blown the way they act way out of proportion.


I don't know much about sergals, what do you mean?


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Oct 26, 2013)

When it comes to insects, don't forget about joltik
http://1-media-cdn.foolz.us/ffuuka/board/vp/image/1365/01/1365018033455.jpg


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 26, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> When it comes to insects, don't forget about joltik
> http://1-media-cdn.foolz.us/ffuuka/board/vp/image/1365/01/1365018033455.jpg


Now that's adorable


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 26, 2013)

Joltik is fookin adorbs. <3


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Oct 27, 2013)

I would say large cats, with tigers and short maned lions being primary to my taste.
Then followed very close by scalie furs, specifically smooth types, not the type with any hard scales. Like particular types and lizards, dinos, and wingless dragons.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 27, 2013)

I love the floofy dragons. I normally see Japanese furry artists (my FAVORITE furry artists, they know what I like) do this the best.

Fucking cute and soft looking.


----------



## Faustus (Oct 27, 2013)

I like Sergals in the main, but I'm never quite sure what the copyright status of them is. Lots of people seem to draw them, but they are a recent creation and are technically still owned by their creator; maybe there's some kind of open license attached to them that I don't know about?

Oh yeah, and Joltik? Clearly not an insect  for one, it's only got four legs. For another, ticks are arachnids. 

-F


----------



## Aleu (Oct 27, 2013)

Faustus said:


> I like Sergals in the main, but I'm never quite sure what the copyright status of them is. Lots of people seem to draw them, but they are a recent creation and are technically still owned by their creator; maybe there's some kind of open license attached to them that I don't know about?
> 
> Oh yeah, and Joltik? Clearly not an insect  for one, it's only got four legs. For another, ticks are arachnids.
> -F


I find it incredibly ironic you feel the need to say the difference between arachnids and insects yet you can't tell the difference between a fish and an aquatic mammal.


----------



## Faustus (Oct 27, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I find it incredibly ironic you feel the need to say the difference between arachnids and insects yet you can't tell the difference between a fish and an aquatic mammal.


I thought someone might mention that  Note that the fish option says 'INCLUDING sharks and dolphins', in other words they are lumped in with them for convenience. It's a common turn of phrase used to indicate the inclusion of unrelated but allied concepts. It is the morphology that we're interested in here, not the strict definition of taxonomical descendence. I didn't want to put 'Cetaceans' because I wanted to keep the terminology simple. For the same reason I put 'Hoofed Animals' rather than 'Ungulates'.

-F


----------



## Aleu (Oct 27, 2013)

Faustus said:


> I thought someone might mention that  Note that the fish option says 'INCLUDING sharks and dolphins', in other words they are lumped in with them for convenience. It's a common turn of phrase used to indicate the inclusion of unrelated but allied concepts. It is the morphology that we're interested in here, not the strict definition of taxonomical descendence. I didn't want to put 'Cetaceans' because I wanted to keep the terminology simple. For the same reason I put 'Hoofed Animals' rather than 'Ungulates'.
> 
> -F


It's been mentioned twice not including my post.

:|


----------



## Faustus (Oct 27, 2013)

Aleu said:


> It's been mentioned twice not including my post.


...which is why I thought it was worth pointing out. Can we get back on topic now please?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 27, 2013)

Faustus said:


> Oh yeah, and Joltik? Clearly not an insect  for one, it's only got four legs. For another, ticks are arachnids.
> 
> -F



You get the point.


----------



## Faustus (Oct 27, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You get the point.


Hehe yeah, just being silly. Joltik's totally fictional. It can be any damn thing it wants


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Oct 27, 2013)

Faustus said:


> I thought someone might mention that  Note that the fish option says 'INCLUDING sharks and dolphins', in other words they are lumped in with them for convenience. It's a common turn of phrase used to indicate the inclusion of unrelated but allied concepts. It is the morphology that we're interested in here, not the strict definition of taxonomical descendence. I didn't want to put 'Cetaceans' because I wanted to keep the terminology simple. For the same reason I put 'Hoofed Animals' rather than 'Ungulates'.
> 
> -F


Should have just put "Aquatic animals" then. :V
..But then that might count otters and such.. Hm. No way to win!

I guess I find most mammals appealing. Then it would be reptiles. Birds and fish are better non-anthropomorphized though, in my opinion.
Oh, but griffins are nice.


----------



## captainbrant (Oct 27, 2013)

.


----------



## Faustus (Oct 27, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> Should have just put "Aquatic animals" then. :V
> ..But then that might count otters and such.. Hm. No way to win!


Yup, also octopuses (or octopodera if you prefer) sea anemones, crabs, jellyfish, sponges... 'Aquatic' is a pretty broad term!
I did toy with the idea of putting 'Mythical Creatures' as its own option, but thought that there were too many potentially different body-forms in that category.
Griffins are nice though, aren't they?  I quite like harpies too.

Me, I don't mind anthro birds, but I can never decide whether I prefer them to have proper arms or 'feather fingers'. They're not amongst my favourites though.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 28, 2013)

I think I like Hyenas now. @A@


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 28, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I think I like Hyenas now. @A@



fukken saved

Also... _now_?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 28, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I think I like Hyenas now. @A@


Yenas are always fun :3


----------



## Shaia (Oct 28, 2013)

Mammals of course <3


----------



## Aleu (Oct 28, 2013)

Snow leopards are pretty appealing. 
Females though, male snow leopards just don't click. Maybe I just hadn't found the right artist, I dunno.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 28, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> fukken saved
> 
> Also... _now_?



Never cared. They were always drawn the same to me. But this chick here was just...know those KY Intense commercials?


----------



## LadyToorima (Oct 29, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Snow leopards are pretty appealing.
> Females though, male snow leopards just don't click. Maybe I just hadn't found the right artist, I dunno.



I've seen a few rather attractive male snow leopards. Maybe I'm biased though? ><

Also, may I give you hugs? q.q


----------



## Faustus (Oct 29, 2013)

Hmm. Now I'm wondering, how many of the Reptile votes would have been lost if I'd put dragons in as a separate optionâ€¦ 

-F


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 29, 2013)

Faustus said:


> Hmm. Now I'm wondering, how many of the Reptile votes would have been lost if I'd put dragons in as a separate optionâ€¦
> 
> -F



Depends on if Argonians are categorised as reptiles. If so, then I would still support it.


----------



## -lola- (Oct 29, 2013)

Well designed ones for sure,
I also find myself liking furs that are away from the mainstream cartoon style [sorry if saying that insults people]
or simply unique.

It's especially nice if it go's further then taking an animal and popping their head, tail and fur on a human body..


----------



## Faustus (Oct 29, 2013)

-lola- said:


> It's especially nice if it go's further then taking an animal and popping their head, tail and fur on a human body..


I'm with you there. Some of my favourite anthros are basically ferals with bipedal locomotion.

-F


----------



## Aleu (Oct 29, 2013)

LadyToorima said:


> I've seen a few rather attractive male snow leopards. Maybe I'm biased though? ><
> 
> Also, may I give you hugs? q.q


Well, I prefer males but female snow leopards just seem prettier. Or they just automatically strike me as feminine already.

Also yes :3


----------



## Lobar (Oct 29, 2013)

Faustus said:


> Oh yeah, and Joltik? Clearly not an insect  for one, it's only got four legs. For another, ticks are arachnids.
> 
> -F



Type 1: Bug
Type 2: Electric

Your argument is invalid.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 29, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Type 1: Bug
> Type 2: Electric
> 
> Your argument is invalid.


So would that make it an electric bugaloo? :B


----------



## VGmaster9 (Oct 29, 2013)

Obviously regular mammals, reptiles, and birds. When they're done just right, they look hot as hell.


----------



## Varieth (Oct 29, 2013)

Come on now, we all know that bears are the master race


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 29, 2013)

Varieth said:


> Come on now, we all know that bears are the master race



Owlbears are better.


----------

